# New CT male



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

I got a nice new CT male today and a triple barracks set up. I have him in one section and one male fry in each of the others. He has cellophane crown tips with green and red towards his body. He looked totally different in the store and I wasn't too impressed with him when I was there but now I am very happy with his colouring. He's not really pretty but more interesting I think.


Feel free to let me know what you all think 

PS Please excuse the poor quality of the pictures, batteries in my digital camera died, only have camera on my cell phone now.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2007)

I think he's beautiful.


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

I thinks so too  He seems to have a little platinum in him too, not a lot just a little.


----------



## Ice Prince (Jun 15, 2007)

I think he looks pretty cool. I had a betta that looks almost like the one in ur avatar, anasfire23, but he had blue in his fins. sadly he died.


----------



## AquaGirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Nice Crowntail.


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

Ok I decided to revive this thread rather than posting a new one coz it's the same subject. I got another new crown tail male but I think he is either a plakat crown or a delta crown.... at the time I was leaning more towards plakat crown but now I've got him home and studied him more closely I think he might be a delta crown.

Anyone's comments/suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

hey great find these are both beautiful fish i hope they are very happy


----------

